# Strange/Stupid/Amusing Moments in Pokemon Gaming...



## Spatz

I didn't want to necro the old one, so I started a new one instead.



Earlier today I was going through battle subway single run (I'm trying to get BP), when an opponent sends out a Cincinno against my Metagross.
Progresson of events:

-Enemy Cininno used Sing
-Galvinore Fell Asleep
-Galvinore is asleep
-Enemy Cincinno used Tail Slap
-Rocky Helmet hurt enemy Cincinno
-Rocky Helmet hurt enemy Cincinno
-Rocky Helmet hurt enemy Cincinno
-Rocky Helmet hurt enemy Cincinno
-Rocky Helmet hurt enemy Cincinno
-Galvinore is asleep
-Enemy Cininno used Rock Blast
-Galvinore is asleep
-Enemy Cininno used Rock Blast
-Galvinore woke up!
-Galvinore used Thunderpunch
-Win


Foreshortened, he almost knocked himself out...


----------



## sv_01

My first Surf encounter in Black was a Stunfisk. Not only it's not a Water-type, it's weak to Water.


----------



## IcySapphire

It once took me six tries to beat Brock the first time I went through FR/LG because I didn't know that he had Rock Tomb....


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I found it ammusing that that one guy in B/W challenged me to a battle... in italian.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

And french also, for a moment I thought my game was broken or something |8


----------



## Aletheia

I remember the first time Kecleon (in PMD) accused me of stealing his stuff. I just decided to pick up an Oran Berry because I thought I might need it, and then he was like, "YOU DON'T GOT ENOUGH MONEYZ GIMME BACK MY STUFF" and then he started going after me and I was all like, "Holy shit what I do D:" And then he knocked me out with one hit.

I mean, I could have given it back to you, you know.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Metronome is really, really fun to just use in random encounters, for some reason.



> TOGEPI used METRONOME!
> TOGEPI used SACRED FIRE!


I also had a really odd moment when I first reached Skyarrow Bridge and was walking around, then had a laughing fit when a truck zoomed below me.


----------



## Zero Moment

shadow_lugia said:


> Metronome is really, really fun to just use in random encounters, for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a really odd moment when I first reached Skyarrow Bridge and was walking around, then had a laughing fit when a truck zoomed below me.


Metronome is the best.
My Mew has blasted out Judgements several times, along with a few Roar of Times and at least one Sacred Fire.


----------



## RK-9

TOGEPI used Metronome!
TOGEPI used Spacial Rend!

MY TOGEPI CAN WIN WITH BREAKING SPACE, YOUR TOGEKISS HAS TO RELY ON HAX TO WIN.


----------



## Zero Moment

KR-9 said:


> TOGEPI used Metronome!
> TOGEPI used Spacial Rend!
> 
> MY TOGEPI CAN WIN WITH BREAKING SPACE, YOUR TOGEKISS HAS TO RELY ON HAX TO WIN.


I know right?
It's why I'm holding a Metronome-only ASB battle.

Also whenever I'm facing a Dragon-type with my Reuniclus and blast it with HP Dragon.


----------



## Wargle

TOGEPI used Metronome!
TOGEPI used Shadow Force 

wtf


----------



## RespectTheBlade

There's a couple things that your rival says in Platinum that crack me up.

First: When you talk to him after meeting rowan and you're being forced to pick a pokemon:

"Go ahead, [name], you choose first. I'm gonna be like a man about it. Yeah, I'm slick."

Second: at Lake Verity, when you and your rival want to catch Mesprit.

"We need Pokéballs! You know, P-o-k-accent-e balls!"


----------



## Flora

Caught a Poochyena on my Nuzlocke, named it after me because I do that sometimes.  Kept thinking to myself, "She'll be the first to die."

NEXT BATTLE:


> "Rachel has fainted!"


I told my friend's boyfriend (who's a fairly knowledgeable Pokemon fan) about this while everyone was doing something else.  When they all came back they were wondering why he was laughing hysterically.


----------



## sv_01

Sending out Sawk against Grimsley's Scrafty. It's not actually about the situation, but I thought something like: "Now i'm fighting Fighting with Fighting" and then I realized it sounded strange.


----------



## Zero Moment

sv_01 said:


> Sending out Sawk against Grimsley's Scrafty. It's not actually about the situation, but I thought something like: "Now i'm fighting Fighting with Fighting" and then I realized it sounded strange.


Yo dawg so I heard you like fighting Fighting with Fighting, so I put Fighting in your Fighting so you can fight Fighting with Fighting while you fight Fighting with Fighting.


----------



## IcySapphire

RespectTheBlade said:


> I found it ammusing that that one guy in B/W challenged me to a battle... in italian.


Has anyone ever found an English translation of what this character says?


----------



## RespectTheBlade

IcySapphire said:


> Has anyone ever found an English translation of what this character says?


I don't have a translation, but I so have the exact words he says.

When you talk to him before you battle he says:
"Se ripenso a quante montagne ho attraversato in lungo e in largo, mi viene tanta voglia di una lotta."

And when you defeat him, he says: 
"Vengono in mente altre lotte in cui perso proprio come adesso!"

so, uh, if anyone speaks Italian...


----------



## RK-9

"If I think of how many mountains I traversed the length and breadth, it makes me feel like such a struggle"


"One is reminded of other battles in which lost just like now!"

This is your daily Crappy Google Translate by KR-9.


----------



## IcySapphire

Better when challenged:

"If I think of how many mountains I traversed the length and breadth, it makes me really want a fight. "


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

I found the encounters of various Italian- and French-speaking trainers to be quite an amusing surprise. A true shame I am not fluent in the former and my understanding of the latter is extremely limited.

A handful of friends conducted a Pokemon battle as well - the result, through a rather silly battle, was the cementing of Oshawott and Ice Beams as an amusing inside joke for a good while.


----------



## sv_01

This might count as strange:
I was the first person the man came to after the Musical. He said my performance was very cute. Sure, with all those girly-looking Props... But the Pokémon was a Scolipede. Is she really so irresistible, or is it just that resistance is futile against her? He also said that it was "not highly noticeable." I don't think the other Pokémon were bigger or something. How is a giant centipede with a grass skirt "not highly noticeable?"

EDIT: There's a Backpacker who says that your Pokémon is very cool when you defeat her. I've just defeated her... with a Vanillish.


----------



## Steel Scyther

[name] snapped out of confusion! [name] used Confusion!
This has happened several times.
Also there was that Kricketune. It used Bide. I had low HP. I had attacked it while it was using Bide. I used Confusion. It got confused. It confusefailed, giving me enough time to win.


----------



## sv_01

Steel Scyther said:


> [name] snapped out of confusion! [name] used Confusion!
> This has happened several times.
> Also there was that Kricketune. It used Bide. I had low HP. I had attacked it while it was using Bide. I used Confusion. It got confused. It confusefailed, giving me enough time to win.


I sometimes got this:
Foe [enemy Pokémon] used [confusing move]!
But [my Pokémon] is already confused!
[my Pokémon] snapped out of confusion!
Mostly with Tentacruel and Chinchou in Gold.

And some situations in Black, when fighting a Frillish:
It's not a Tentacool, so I can use Mega Drain. (this is normal)
Or...:
*sends out another Pokémon*
Oh no, so many moves that are weak against Water...
*uses a Normal-type move*
Aargh! I realize it isn't part Poison and doesn't have Liquid Ooze, but I keep forgetting that it's part Ghost!
*uses a Water-type move*
Not Water Absorb!

I play on an emulator, and sometimes I mess up Load and Save (mostly happens when I switch between emulators). Once I saved after defeating Lugia. At other times I trained one or two Pokémon 10 levels up and then loaded to where I started playing that day. And in Black, I managed to save the opening screen to the first slot. Luckily, my second slot was already in N's Castle and I hadn't battled him yet.

EDIT: I'm not sure if this is strange, but I've just defeated a Shelmet with two Gusts and several turns of Leech Seed while asleep.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

Against Whitney:

TOGEPI used METRONOME!
TOGEPI used ROAR OF TIME!
Scenti fainted! (my Furret)
Rozie sent out Maximum! (my Magmar - traded, I'm a dirty cheater)
Maximum used Flamethrower!
Maximum's attack missed!
TOGEPI used METRONOME!
TOGEPI used SPACIAL REND!
A critical hit!
Maximum fainted!

*WHAT.*


----------



## sv_01

Dame Celebi said:


> Against Whitney:
> 
> TOGEPI used METRONOME!
> TOGEPI used ROAR OF TIME!
> Scenti fainted! (my Furret)
> Rozie sent out Maximum! (my Magmar - traded, I'm a dirty cheater)
> Maximum used Flamethrower!
> Maximum's attack missed!
> TOGEPI used METRONOME!
> TOGEPI used SPACIAL REND!
> A critical hit!
> Maximum fainted!
> 
> *WHAT.*


The only thing missing is Shadow Force.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Dame Celebi said:


> Against Whitney:
> 
> TOGEPI used METRONOME!
> TOGEPI used ROAR OF TIME!
> Scenti fainted! (my Furret)
> Rozie sent out Maximum! (my Magmar - traded, I'm a dirty cheater)
> Maximum used Flamethrower!
> Maximum's attack missed!
> TOGEPI used METRONOME!
> TOGEPI used SPACIAL REND!
> A critical hit!
> Maximum fainted!
> 
> *WHAT.*


But...Whitney doesn't have a Togepi...

But I also have an amusing Whitney tale, from HeartGold

Me: Hm, Miltank's tough, so I should cripple it. I'll have my Flaaffy use Thunder Wave

*selects Thunder Wave*

Me: CRAP WAIT IT HAS A LUM BERRY

Miltank used Stomp!

Flaaffy's Static paralyzed foe's Miltank!

Miltank ate its Lum Berry and cured its status!

Flaaffy used Thunder Wave!

Miltank was paralyzed!

Me:...cool


----------



## Cerberus87

Normal Pokémon vs. Morty's Gengar in HGSS = win, since he only has Shadow Ball and Curse I think.


----------



## sv_01

Long before I knew anything about EVs, I chose to train Pokémon that mostly had physical moves in areas with Pokémon that have low Defense. The most reliable low-Defense area was obviously the sea. (Now that I know about EVs, I am capable of training Suicune there, which could be considered strange as well.) Eevee, as a Normal-type, has never learned many special moves by level up, so my second one in Crystal got a lot of experience from jellyfish. Since I considered happiness evolutions the most difficult ones, and my first Eevee had already evolved into Espeon, I wanted the second one to be an Umbreon, and only trained him in the evening.
Now, you see, I don't usually care about EVs, but sometimes my mind goes weird and I go surfing in order to direct one Pokémon's stats slightly towards Special Defense. Umbreon has quite high Defensive stats, and among the mostly offensive Dark-types, his Special Defense is unusually high. So what looked like Special Defense-oriented EV training was actually Special Defense-oriented Eevee training.


----------



## golden999

my first time fighting brock. I was down to my kakuna... and hilarity ensued. 

KAKUNA used Harden!
ONIX used Bide!

That went on until I ran out of PP for harden and he killed me with tackle.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic

PenguinAndFriends said:


> But...Whitney doesn't have a Togepi...


Oops, I meant her Clefairy. Dumb Clefairy!

Also, me vs. Chuck in HG:

Me: Oh snap oh snap I only have my Leafeon left...
Go! Mathayas!

Cue Chuck spamming Focus Punch. _I never missed._


----------



## Zero Moment

paul999 said:


> my first time fighting brock. I was down to my kakuna... and hilarity ensued.
> 
> KAKUNA used Harden!
> ONIX used Bide!
> 
> That went on until I ran out of PP for harden and he killed me with tackle.


This is why you evolve your Weedle into a Kakuna. You keep Poison Sting.

The enemy Watchog uses Bide! (Me: shitshitshit)
Stenr uses Low Kick! It's super effective! (Me: Shiiiiiit)
OHKO!
Me: HELL YES


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

So I restarted my Platinum a couple of days ago, and there has allready been some stuff going on.
First of all, I was looking for a geodude for rock smash and whatnot before facing Roark and for some reason I wanted a male one. I found like 15 geodudes and some Onixes and all of them were female. Just when I was about to give up I found a male one.

I think it was against Fantina or one of the gym trainers that I got really lucky. Her Haunter had gotten in a confuse ray and a hypnosis. The next turn? [name] woke up and snapped out of confusion! [name] used [move]! Critical hit!


----------



## SapphSabre777

The first time I used the Super Rod in Black, I caught a Milotic. Oh the odds...


----------



## DarkAura

In my Platinum game, I was up against Candice, and my team was seriously underleveled (Because I wanted a well rounded team instead of just one super strong Pokemon.) My Staraptor, who knew Fly and Close Combat, destroyed teh first three Pokemon, but it got KO'd by Froslass. MyJolteon was up, and it knew Shock Wave, so it wouldn't miss in the hail. Jolteon was faster, so it attacked first. Though Froslass use Blizard and it got my Jolteon to *1 HP* (After hail hit it too). The I destroyed the Froslass, bt the weird thing? Jolteon's base HP was *69*. I don't know why, but 69 is my lucky number.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I yelled at my Reuniclus to give me a Critical Hit Psychic in Black today.  It listened.  I felt like a god for a few seconds.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX

I was playing Platinum a few weeks (or was it months?) back, and my Togepi used Metronome, getting in two Shadow Forces in a row. I just stared blankly and nearly fainted on the spot.


----------



## hopeandjoy

_Stella let out a roar!_

Stella, you're a _Staryu_, what are you doing? More importantly, how are you doing that?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Was more than halfway through my current game of Black (storyline, not whole game) and I finally looked at the gender of my Emboar. Female. Rare as hell and I got it. My only problem. Emboar, like every starter except Serperior and Meganium, LOOKS TOO MALE TO BE FEMALE.

On another note, I bred it later for a male Tepig and used the child for the end of the storylinge and on as an Emboar. That one? Saved my ass against Ghetsis. Two shot Hydreigon with Brick Break.


----------



## Draaklug

Quite a few ridiculous situations.
I beat Fantina with my lv.10 Togepi. She used ominous wind, I used Metronome/Shadow Ball.
I also ended up beating Lance's Kingdra with a lv.15 Wooper. It spammed Surf while I spammed Slam.
And then, in my brother's nuzlocke, I commented on how long his starter live. And then it died. Later, I asked how he would feel if his paras died. And guess who died?
......I'm a death jinx.


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

I've got one other one. I have to remove my nuzlocke post from the thread here because... well... I didn't catch any Pokemon except a lvl 2 Zigzagoon. And only got my Treecko to like lvl 7. And got beat by the Magma grunt in the forest after Petalburg. His Poochyena just spammed Sand-Attack until I just wasn't hitting anymore, and then killed both my Pokemon with tackle. TACKLE! I feel really bad now.


----------



## geekydragon

whenever me or my sister try to do the mew glitch on Red, ditto's become endangered species, but any other time we play they appear every time we walk in that patch of grass. the game loves to troll us.


----------



## Maddy

There was a time in FRLG where I could catch a Ditto with a single Ultra Ball or even a Great Ball. Fast forward to White2 and bam ! It takes me like 10 Ultra Balls to catch that thing. Did Gamefreak lower its catch rate or does my game just hate me ?

Also, I couldn't help but laugh at Rotom-fan; a Flying type with Levitate ? Oh Gamefreak. What's next ? A Steel type with Immunity ?


----------



## Superbird

Maddy said:


> Also, I couldn't help but laugh at Rotom-fan; a Flying type with Levitate ? Oh Gamefreak. What's next ? A Steel type with Immunity ?


Some smartass developer on Pokemon Showdown made one of the pokemon you can recieve in random battles a Rotom-F with an air balloon attached. It probably would have known Magnet Rise too, if Rotom could learn that.


----------



## Adriane

Maddy said:


> Also, I couldn't help but laugh at Rotom-fan; a Flying type with Levitate ? Oh Gamefreak. What's next ? A Steel type with Immunity ?


Do bear in mind that Rotom-fan was still Electric/Ghost originally.


----------



## surskitty

Maddy said:


> There was a time in FRLG where I could catch a Ditto with a single Ultra Ball or even a Great Ball. Fast forward to White2 and bam ! It takes me like 10 Ultra Balls to catch that thing. Did Gamefreak lower its catch rate or does my game just hate me ?


Pretty sure Transform copies catch rate.  If you left out something hard to catch for it to transform into, well, there's your problem.


----------



## Adriane

surskitty said:


> Pretty sure Transform copies catch rate.  If you left out something hard to catch for it to transform into, well, there's your problem.


From gen 1 until gen 4, yes.


----------



## surskitty

Huh.  So it's the opposite problem now, then.


----------



## eevee_em

In HeartGold I have a Dragonite with a modest nature and a "somewhat vain" personality.


----------



## golden999

Getting stuck in Chargestone Cave. FOR THREE MONTHS.


----------



## Zero Moment

golden999 said:


> Getting stuck in Chargestone Cave. FOR THREE MONTHS.


This is why you always keep either an Escape Rope or Dig with you.


----------



## DragonHeart

Zero Moment said:


> This is why you always keep either an Escape Rope or Dig with you.


so true...... spending three days trying to get a female piplup in pearl.... 0_0


----------



## Keldeo

Accidentally soft resetting in a battle with a friend. That I was winning.

And also a Docile Gyarados.


----------



## Minish

Becoming obsessed with breeding for a certain nature and gender. I didn't care about this for _years_, and still I completely forget about IVs. I don't even know. Just so much time spent on boxes full of random things waaay past what would be reasonable.

And then usually I get bored of the kid I spent hours on. >:c!


ummm other things! Before we actually found out what IVs were (and what natures did), me and a friend would spend genuinely _hours_ on car journeys just constantly soft resetting for an RSE starter that turned up with all stats 10+. It's actually kind of really annoying to do! And yet! Hours!


----------



## Mewmic

In SoulSilver:
"KABUTOPS poked your belly!" 
Also, in Platinum (or Pearl, can't remember:)
"CLEFAIRY used METRONOME! 
CLEFAIRY used JUDGEMENT!"


----------



## Zero Moment

ReaperCreeper said:


> In SoulSilver:
> "KABUTOPS poked your belly!"
> Also, in Platinum (or Pearl, can't remember:)
> "CLEFAIRY used METRONOME!
> CLEFAIRY used JUDGEMENT!"


I remember my Mew always liked to spam Judgement, Spacial Rend, and Roar of Time.


----------



## Maddy

surskitty said:


> Pretty sure Transform copies catch rate.  If you left out something hard to catch for it to transform into, well, there's your problem.


Not quite. It was just as hard to catch when it transformed into duck left as it was with volcarona.

I first thought that the trainer nature on your trainer card affects the natures of wild Pokemon you encounter, increasing the rate of encountering a wild Pokemon having a nature matching the one on your trainer card. I was pretty disappointed when I failed to find a relaxed Ferroseed despite trying numerous times. I still don't know what those trainer card natures are...


----------



## Minish

Maddy said:


> I still don't know what those trainer card natures are...


They're just... there! A cute thing for when you show people your trainer card. It's so much fun.


----------



## Frostagin

When I was little and didn't know about type effectiveness and evenly leveled parties, I got myself a Charizard and couldn't get through Dark Cave in LeafGreen.

And you know, LG is still the only main series game I haven't beaten yet. Unless you count Red in SoulSilver.


----------



## Minish

Ohhhh I remembered finally. Poison! the scene: ~10 years old, west of Mauville, never having played a pkmn game for a decent length of time before.

a party member got poisoned and I was walking and okay that scary buzz every few steps is actually really bewildering at first. :( I was convinced my gameboy was broken and was terrified of having to tell my parents about it. what I want to know a) that is a pretty late time to be first poisoned b) what on earth did I think when the thing eventually fainted

I remember being confused for a long time so apparently I just healed and felt intense but temporary relief???? a sad story.


(I am just going to presume this thread accepts your own silliness? I guess Being an Idiot is more the place but I maintain that it's a pretty ridiculous thing to not to explain in-game.)


----------



## Spoon

I'm not quite sure where this goes, but when the  Shadow Triad shows up around Icirrus, I made one of the most amusingly startled faces ever. Like holy wow, was not expecting that.


----------



## Adriane

Minish said:


> Ohhhh I remembered finally. Poison! the scene: ~10 years old, west of Mauville, never having played a pkmn game for a decent length of time before.


My first experience with poison was around Cianwood (guessing Tentacool Poison Sting). I thought it was lightning.


----------



## Keldeo

Chalumeau said:


> My first experience with poison was around Cianwood (guessing Tentacool Poison Sting). I thought it was lightning.


Oh yeah, once I was on the route with the Weather Institute in Sapphire and there was lightning, and I thought one of my Pokemon had been poisoned.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Haha, in Yellow, before I knew where to get the TM for Flash, I made my way through Rock Tunnel using the blinking light that happened when one of your Pokemon is poisoned. It wasn't the smartest (or most humane) way to make
it through there, but it worked.


----------



## Zero Moment

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Haha, in Yellow, before I knew where to get the TM for Flash, I made my way through Rock Tunnel using the blinking light that happened when one of your Pokemon is poisoned. It wasn't the smartest (or most humane) way to make
> It through there.


Hah, well, it's certainly both smarter and more creative than going in blind.


----------



## Spoon

Haha, I managed to go and come out blind. I wasn't the brightest kid.


----------



## surskitty

Maddy said:


> Not quite. It was just as hard to catch when it transformed into duck left as it was with volcarona.


Chalumeau corrected me that it stopped copying catch rate in gen V.  So yes, it is harder to catch in gen V since it's always had a catch rate of 45.


----------



## Adriane

Minish said:


> They're just... there! A cute thing for when you show people your trainer card. It's so much fun.


Actually, it also influences your dialogue at Unity Tower.


----------



## Maddy

surskitty said:


> Chalumeau corrected me that it stopped copying catch rate in gen V.  So yes, it is harder to catch in gen V since it's always had a catch rate of 45.


Ah. That explains a lot. Still, I consider it a troll move on Gamefreak's part.

Random thing I realized when I saw the new ability 'rattled' - It increases your speed when hit by a bug/ ghost/ dark type move. Those three are the basic (common) fears. So your speed increases because you're scared. Also, psychic types are possibly weak to the three aforementioned types for the same reason - that they're three basic fears of the mind.


----------



## Keldeo

Well, they're also the most common fears as in statistics I guess? Bugs (spiders too maybe), ghosts, and the dark.


----------



## kyeugh

I think that ability is a cool concept.  Anyway, an odd moment in Pokemon gaming:



> Originally said by *Hugh*
> _I'm about to unleash my rage!_


Uh... can't you go somewhere else and do that?  Just a little... echh.


----------



## Karousever

shadow_lugia said:


> Metronome is really, really fun to just use in random encounters, for some reason.


I once had a flying Hariyama...also a transforming one. That's right, in the same battle too.


----------



## kyeugh

jaketiger1116 said:


> I once had a flying Hariyama...also a transforming one. That's right, in the same battle too.


I had a Roar of Time Togepi.


----------



## Noctowl

I had a memento togepi. Yeah, that went well.


----------



## kyeugh

I caught Zekrom in Black 2 with a Luxury Ball.  Also I just got an Action Replay for Christmas and without cheats I caught Deoxys with a Quick Ball.

I did the Pokedex before I got an AR.  Don't chew me out too bad.


----------



## Keldeo

My face when I caught Cobalion with a normal Poke Ball at yellow HP.


----------



## Murkrow

Not really in the games themselves as much my reaction to them:
I realised recently (I think maybe for the second time, I just forgot again) that I've been reading Phanpy as Phanphy all these years.
I also realised that fresh water heals more than a potion which I assume was designed specifically for healing.


----------



## eevee_em

When I battled Cynthia in White 2, she tried to use Thunder Wave on my Zebstrika (who has Lightning Rod). Then she tried again. And again. I don't think her Togekiss used any other move before it fainted.


----------



## Superbird

Mohacastle said:


> I caught Zekrom in Black 2 with a Luxury Ball.  Also I just got an Action Replay for Christmas and *without cheats I caught Deoxys with a Quick Ball.*


That was just. I get that you caught it with a quick ball without cheating about actually catching it, but catching deoxys in the first place is cheating. It's event-only, and you can only actually catch it in Emerald and FRLG, which use a gameshark instead of an AR.


----------



## surskitty

I'm pretty sure there's an AR for GBA.  I own one :/


----------



## kyeugh

surskitty said:


> I'm pretty sure there's an AR for GBA.  I own one :/


There is. They were made specifically for Pokèmon. 

Had some fun with the BW2 namerater yesterday, realized you can name them cuss words as long as the word is not standalone. 

"Fucktard. Hmm. Sounds like a very 'you' name."

Douchebag.


----------



## Scootaloo

When I was battling Blaine in Blue, the very first move he made was using a Super Potion on Rapidash with full health. He did that several times.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

On Pokemon Black 2,  In Humilau city, you know that sign that looks like two frillish playing DS's? It's a face sign. When you put your face in, 2 people come and one puts her face in the other side while the other takes a picture. Probably the first one ever to find this well-hidden Easter Egg. I just found it while having a spaz attack trying to get an egg to hatch.


----------



## kyeugh

You're by no means the first person. In fact, it says it in the official strategy guide.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Oops. I don't have the strategy guide.

I also busted out laughing when I found the surfable tree in Pokestar Studios.
????????


----------

